# Super Bowl in Shanghai?



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

Any recommendations for a fun place with good food to watch the Super Bowl near Jing'An? 

I was told Big Bamboo might be open. Any feedback on Big Bamboo or other venues in the area?

TIA.

NPR


----------

